# International breeders



## Cooper's Mom (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you all very much for the thoughtful replies. After listening to everyone, I agree that I should stick with a US breeder who does the proper health testing.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Nino's pedigree has quite a bit of Pillowtalk dogs in it (grandsire out of 2 Pillowtalk dogs). Pretty dogs, and the very reputable breeder Nino's grandsire came from has a few dogs from her.

My question...why import a dog when you are in a country with an abundance of great Havanese breeders? Unless you have your own breeding program, the expense just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Cooper's Mom (Jan 16, 2017)

It's definitely not my ideal situation. I heard that it might wind up not be that much difference in price, when you add on the traveling expenses. I just lost my Maltese. I used to always have 2 dogs, so when one died, i still had company. This is the first time I'm alone, like completely. I did not think it would be this difficult to adjust. I still dream that he is alive and if i see something white in the corner of my eye, I expect it to come over to me. It sucks, as I assume most people here know.

It's been a very long time since I've researched and looked for breeders and I'm amazed how much more cynical you have to be. I've already gotten burnt by one breeder in Florida. The reputable breeders have wait lists, which is a good thing. But, I can't keep sending deposits to hold puppies that aren't born yet. I would love to get a dog who is a bit older, like a show prospect that didn't pan out. That would kind of be ideal if the dog would make a good companion.

Plus, because my male dogs got into a turf war and marked more places that I will ever know about, I think it would be best for me to get a female. So, my options drop significantly. 

There is not enough Nature's Miracle in the world to undo it all. I want to do a better job as an owner potty training my dog with the Havs. It would be unfair to bring in a male puppy and expect him to resist all the marks that are already there. 

I don't care that much about color (except no solid black or white). I'm more concerned with the personality and the build and what health tests are done. I'm trying to be as patient and flexible as possible. I figured I'd explore the international option. I'm in NYC and don't have a car. Where ever the dog is from, I'm going to be traveling to get it. She has some females available. You are 100 % correct to ask why would I do that with so many breeders here. I'm asking myself that. It's far from ideal, but I am exploring all options. Do you know if your breeder would have anything? Thanks.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Just a caution about the marking--I've heard that females can have the same drive to mark as males do.

I'm sorry for the loss of your pets.


----------



## Cooper's Mom (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you on both counts.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Cooper's Mom said:


> It's definitely not my ideal situation. I heard that it might wind up not be that much difference in price, when you add on the traveling expenses. I just lost my Maltese. I used to always have 2 dogs, so when one died, i still had company. This is the first time I'm alone, like completely. I did not think it would be this difficult to adjust. I still dream that he is alive and if i see something white in the corner of my eye, I expect it to come over to me. It sucks, as I assume most people here know.
> 
> It's been a very long time since I've researched and looked for breeders and I'm amazed how much more cynical you have to be. I've already gotten burnt by one breeder in Florida. The reputable breeders have wait lists, which is a good thing. But, I can't keep sending deposits to hold puppies that aren't born yet. I would love to get a dog who is a bit older, like a show prospect that didn't pan out. That would kind of be ideal if the dog would make a good companion.
> 
> ...


My heart breaks for the loss of your Maltese. These furry little creatures sure do steal our hearts, huh?

I would recommend you get in contact with the Greater New York Havanese Club. Make it known that you are in search of a dog and would be open to taking in an ex-show prospect. Attend events and meetings, if you can, so the breeders in the club become familiar and comfortable with you. Go to local shows and introduce yourself to those showing Havs (after they show only...even the nicest people can get snippy before ring time). Breeder-Owner-Handlers are typically the most willing to talk Hav. Many breeders no longer require a deposit, and most I know that do ask for a deposit request it once the litter is conceived or born.

The good news for you is that breeders tend to keep females over males, so the majority of show prospects that don't work out and need rehoming will be female (not all, but a good amount). While females do mark occasionally, it is less likely.

Unfortunately, Nino's breeder won't be having any litters for about a year. She runs a small operation, typically only putting out 1 or 2 litters a year (at the moment, she only has 1 breeding female, so that number is lowered, but she does have another female who recently finished her championship, so I wouldn't be surprised if she had a couple litters in 2018). If you do have any questions regarding breeders in certain parts of the country, feel free to PM them. I am more than willing to help out and give any info I have


----------



## Cooper's Mom (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you for such a good idea! I actually went to their Halloween party in October, just to check out the breed. I thohjt I'd have more time with Cooper. Thank you!


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

I know how you feel, we lost our beloved Kirby in February, and the time without one is hard. I recommend contacting reputable breeders, whether they have a current litter available or not. It is a small world, and the reputable breeders know of others that hold the same high standards that they do. They can make recommendations of others you can talk with. If the others don't know of currently available dogs, ask them for further recommendations. You will eventually find someone who has circumstances where a dog has become available. It may be one held for breeding, or one they have taken back for re-homing. All reputable breeders will ask the owner to return the dog to the breeder if, for some reason, the adopting family decides not to keep it. When you do eventually find one available, make sure that the breeder follows the standards outlined in the 'What to look for in a breeder' article.

Should you decide to go with Pillowtalk, our Kirby had many Pillowtalk dogs in his pedigree; both of his parent's were imported from Hungary.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Cooper's Mom (Jan 16, 2017)

I spoke to the breeder in Germany. I think the logistics are going to be too complicated. The search continues.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My Panda has many Pillowtalk dogs in her pedigree, as do many American lines. When red became more and more popular, more and more dogs were brought in from either Pillowtalk or Blue Temptation kennels. Both these breeders have bred many good dogs. HOWEVER, you should be aware that most European breeders do NOT do the extensive health testing we expect from our top breeders. I'm not sure why this is, but it seems to be a cultural difference more than anything else. So keep that in mind with an imported dog. I have a friend who has imported several breeding prospects as puppies and has raised them, only to have to pet them out because of bad hips, eye problems or poor conformation.

With that in mind, and the HIGH cost of shipping a puppy from Europe to the U.S. there should be a REALLY compelling reason to do this rather then purchase a dog from within the U.S. or at least North America. (there are a number of very good Canadian Havanese breeder also) I know you are hurting right now, but keep in mind that the decision you make now is one you will be (hopefully) living with for the next 15-17 years. Don't be too hasty! 

I am also concerned, however, about you bringing a puppy (or dog) into your house in its present condition and expecting that puppy to learn not to potty or mark in the house. As others have said, both males AND female (of any breed, not just Havanese) can and will mark. So getting a girl does NOT mean you won't have problems with this. What you really need to do is get a black light, which will help you see exactly where urine has laded, and allow you to clean it thoroughly with a GOOD enzyme product. Nature's Miracle is the one most readily available, but Anti-Icky-Poo:

Anti-Icky-Poo 1 Gal. Original Enzyme Odor Remover-AIP-OR-G - The Home Depot

is MUCH more effective. This is the formula that is used for cleaning up forensic crime scenes. Nothing is better. Even that, however won't solve the problem if they have marked on wall to wall carpeting. Professional deep cleaning by a company that specializes in pet stains MIGHT be enough, but the real answer with wall-to-wall is to rip it up. It's almost impossible to totally remove urine smell from the underlayment. YOU might not be able to smell it any more, but dog's noses are MUCH more sensitive than ours.

If you can't remove the past urine smells in your house, you will have an almost impossible job trying to teach the next dog not to do it.


----------



## Cooper's Mom (Jan 16, 2017)

I've heard even removing the wall to wall carpet may not do it. They can smell it down to the foundation. For now, I will concentrate on finding a healthy dog and being patient.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cooper's Mom said:


> I've heard even removing the wall to wall carpet may not do it. They can smell it down to the foundation. For now, I will concentrate on finding a healthy dog and being patient.


Well, I would think that you'd have to have a LOT of pee to get down that deep! But a black light would let you know where it is, and they aren't expensive:

https://smile.amazon.com/Flashlight...=8-3&keywords=black+light+for+urine+detection

I would be SERIOUSLY using this time while you wait for the right dog, getting your home ready for a "clean" start!


----------

